

Update on Railscasts? - arnold_palmur

Figured I&#x27;d ask the HN community as some may be more in the know, but is there any word on Ryan Bates getting back to work on Railscasts?
======
bobfirestone
I heard from a coworker who met Ryan Bates at a conference a couple of months
ago that he is building a new house with a recording studio. Building the
house is a big distraction and should be back once that is done. When that
will be is the question?

------
AxisOfEval
If the question has landed here, then it is definitely, most certainly a
resounding "No!" I guess.

